# Here is how to upgrade the hard drive in the UTV.



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Just found an excellent link for instructions on how to upgrade the hard drive in the UTV.

http://www.blindsquirrel.org/utv/


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

That is a really nice description, and the pictures are great. I once again wish that E* had given us the option to do this with the 501...


----------

